# Dynamic Sign Archery (DSA) Recurve Sight



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

The odd pin and screw could be an indicator which is mounted somewhere on the windage unit and points to the marks on the elevation bar. Check for a screw hole somewhere near the marked ruler and a hole for the indicator pin nearby on the side of the elevation bar. It's a nice feature: you can adjust it a bit so a string change, etc. which moves the all sight settings a certain amount, you can slide the pin from the current position to the new one and the others are corrected as well.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice bag though


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

It looks good.

I pulled up their Facebook page as our club is always looking for new items for our archers. There is a statement that he is having problems with he Chinese manufacturer and they have temporarily stopped production. He hopes to have things resolved soon.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

RickBac said:


> It looks good.
> 
> I pulled up their Facebook page as our club is always looking for new items for our archers. There is a statement that he is having problems with he Chinese manufacturer and they have temporarily stopped production. He hopes to have things resolved soon.


Yep, they're actually a German company that has been using what seems to be unscrupulous Chinese manufacturing.

Perhaps off topic, but in the photos I notice you use a Fivics PXQ riser. I always thought that one looked pretty interesting. How do you like it?


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

archeryal said:


> The odd pin and screw could be an indicator which is mounted somewhere on the windage unit and points to the marks on the elevation bar. Check for a screw hole somewhere near the marked ruler and a hole for the indicator pin nearby on the side of the elevation bar. It's a nice feature: you can adjust it a bit so a string change, etc. which moves the all sight settings a certain amount, you can slide the pin from the current position to the new one and the others are corrected as well.


I will have a look closely again. The lack of instruction is a PITA. Equally, I find not having the PDF manual available online these days is also a thumb down for me as a manufacturer.



williamskg6 said:


> Yep, they're actually a German company that has been using what seems to be unscrupulous Chinese manufacturing.
> 
> Perhaps off topic, but in the photos I notice you use a Fivics PXQ riser. I always thought that one looked pretty interesting. How do you like it?


I looked at the page and they are based from Guangdong, China, they sure don't like German to me from the pictures. XD

I am still waiting for the limbs to arrive so I have not shot anything yet. I think it will take about 2 weeks to come and another week for me to get some intimate time with it. I can't wait to shoot that.

I am still new at archery, thus I think any Fivics riser should be better than what I am using. Plus, I bought it at Lancaster for sale at a very good price, even my club coach wanted to see how it will end up.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

I couldn't find this sight on sale @LAS. Could you share the link? Thanks for the help.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

killer23d said:


> I looked at the page and they are based from Guangdong, China, they sure don't like German to me from the pictures. XD


I may be wrong. Their FB page does show an address in China, but many of their posts are in German and one person posted that they are German designed. Honestly, the name "Dynamic Sign" feels more Chinese for a brand name rather than German. I guess it doesn't really matter where they are. The important part is it looks like they have some interesting designs. Too bad about their manufacturer.


----------



## collider (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks like they're sold out... too bad, I would have snapped one up at that price in a second if I had seen it earlier. It looks really nice. Good find @killer23d, would love to hear your impressions when you get a chance to use it. Maybe they'll be back in business someday soon...

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/dynamic-archery-recurve-target-sight.html#block-similar


----------



## helmut.hartmann (Nov 4, 2015)

We will reorganice our leader structure and hope to start up a new production within 3 month.


----------



## helmut.hartmann (Nov 4, 2015)

I am Helmut Hartmann one of the owners from Dynamic SIgn Archery. I am a German which lived more than 9 years at China. Our production was at China, the development at Germany. I can say, I have Geramn quality made in China. After I got betrayed from my Cinese Partner and wife, we stopped the production. Now I am working to restructure the company and search for a new prodcution place. 
Helmut Hartmann


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking at the stock photo carefully, the pin is on the vertical movement block pointing to the ruler. There is a trench there where the pin goes, I will put some Lock-tite there so that it won't come off. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

helmut.hartmann said:


> I am Helmut Hartmann one of the owners from Dynamic SIgn Archery. I am a German which lived more than 9 years at China. Our production was at China, the development at Germany. I can say, I have Geramn quality made in China. After I got betrayed from my Cinese Partner and wife, we stopped the production. Now I am working to restructure the company and search for a new prodcution place.
> Helmut Hartmann


Good luck with your new venture, I am sure that if your quality is great and priced reasonable, many will switch from the conventional big brands. I am already impressed with the sight I got, however, if I have to pay full price and not knowing who you are, I will go for the Shibuya without thinking too much as I will never consider your brand. I think you need to keep that mind-set in mind when you price your products because people buy what works and what they know. If you need to get your names out, you will probably need to make your product stand out among the bigger brands.

I will vouch for your sight for one!


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

helmut.hartmann said:


> I am Helmut Hartmann one of the owners from Dynamic SIgn Archery. I am a German which lived more than 9 years at China. Our production was at China, the development at Germany. I can say, I have Geramn quality made in China. After I got betrayed from my Cinese Partner and wife, we stopped the production. Now I am working to restructure the company and search for a new prodcution place.
> Helmut Hartmann


sry to hear this, I've lived in China for about 11 years and hope you can get ur prodcution place back asap.

Erick


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

collider said:


> Looks like they're sold out... too bad, I would have snapped one up at that price in a second if I had seen it earlier. It looks really nice. Good find @killer23d, would love to hear your impressions when you get a chance to use it. Maybe they'll be back in business someday soon...
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/dynamic-archery-recurve-target-sight.html#block-similar


thx and dam, i missed the deal


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

There are still the super high end risers for almost half off. Google search for images and check out the close ups , they are super nice. They also have a 3rd axis adjustment as well as click bolts for tiller. I want the green one!


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

helmut.hartmann said:


> I am Helmut Hartmann one of the owners from Dynamic SIgn Archery. I am a German which lived more than 9 years at China. Our production was at China, the development at Germany. I can say, I have Geramn quality made in China. After I got betrayed from my Cinese Partner and wife, we stopped the production. Now I am working to restructure the company and search for a new prodcution place.
> Helmut Hartmann


This is too bad, hopefully things come back together. Have one of the Dynamic 3x Quick Disconnect V-Bars and love it.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

The aperture aspect looks like an SF sight that used to drive me nuts. The SF was designed where the aperture could be taken in and out with a hand tighten screw. It was effective for the removal purpose but resulted in an aperture that wouldn't stay tight -- and would sag -- when used. The aperture is within a slide so the whole block can't be removed like a Dual Click. You can't glue the thing unless you want to carry it intact and to lose L-R adjustment on the aperture itself.


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

Azzurri said:


> The aperture aspect looks like an SF sight that used to drive me nuts. The SF was designed where the aperture could be taken in and out with a hand tighten screw. It was effective for the removal purpose but resulted in an aperture that wouldn't stay tight -- and would sag -- when used. The aperture is within a slide so the whole block can't be removed like a Dual Click. You can't glue the thing unless you want to carry it intact and to lose L-R adjustment on the aperture itself.


I noticed that too and assumed that I can change the aperture to something else should I not like it. Since the included bag is rather large, I have no issue removing it from the windage block and stored it there. I can put some lock-tite there and it should stay as I don't plan on adjusting that much horizontal anyways.


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

After a month of inactivity on archery, I finally got the chance to sight this. The first problem is the aperture pin is not centered, then I was convinced to buy the Beiter sight pin instead.



After the replacement, it works great. So far, the settings sticks and I just need to make micro adjustments to accommodate. I am shooting 18M indoor so mostly the adjustment is minimal at the very least.

I am liking this sight so far, it looks and feel something I will be keeping for a while.


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

After shooting over 1000 arrows, the knob on the riser will come loose after 5-6 ends. I just put some teflon tape on there and fixed the problem.

Still, comparing to some other sights, I still feel it's quite solid. This will be passed along to my wife as I am going to be upgrading.


----------



## segovia1 (Jan 20, 2015)

IMO, don't go cheap on a sight. Buy a good one and it will give you years, if not a lifetime of good service.


----------

